# raw food and the runs!



## Railmancf (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I have an 11 week old GSD, ADDI. She is currently eating kibble as her main diet. I have started to introduce chicken necks and also a couple pieces of sardines. I have had aweful results from the sardines (explosive squirts) in combo with the kibble. She also gets the runs every time i give her the chicken necks. Any advice would be great. I did cut down the amount of kibble when I fed the necks, and I gave the sardines as kind of a snack/treat after a reduced amount of kibble. I want to switch over completely to a raw diet, but now I am gun shy. 


Thanks 


Carl


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

necks and sardines are not a balanced meal. I would read the threads a bit more for proper balance/transitioning. Starting with chicken only is a better way to go than two proteins at once. Personally, I just went to raw, not both kibble and raw while transitioning. It is sometimes easier on the dog to transfer. But I did have some pudding poo when I changed Kacie and Onyx to raw. (Kacie was 22 mos. and Onyx 6 mos). 
After a few days of leg 1/4's with back attached they were firmer and consistant.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

To help with the diarrhea, look for pureed canned pumpkin at the grocery store. Make sure it is not the pie filling with all the sweeteners; just plain pumpkin. Put about 2-4 tablespoons in her food and it should firm the poop up. It will probably turn her poop orange or green; don't be alarmed


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

bone in chicken breast for at least week...then introduce things slowly..
poos should be firm by then.
i've done it with my pup...poos aren't perfect all the time because I indulge him, but he is perfect and happy 
and DO YOUR HOMEWORK


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Puppies should be transitioned with care...the pumpkin works for older pups, but babies need to be treated differently. If a baby is having digestive issues, pumpkin is not a cure all. Have to do what is right nutrition-wise or it can have detrimental effects. As posted above, do your homework! and Good LUck!!


----------



## Railmancf (May 24, 2011)

thanks all for the quick replies!

Currently the poop is back to normal. Thank goodness. I will do more home work so I do this right.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I also wonder about the amount of fat on the chicken necks. There are really so many different reasons for why a dog gets the runs (too much variety too fast, too much food, too much fat, too much liver, food intolerance to a certain item) which is why it is best to start really simple (for example, just chicken) until your dog adjusts well to that and then add one new protein source at a time.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Railmancf said:


> thanks all for the quick replies!
> 
> Currently the poop is back to normal. Thank goodness. I will do more home work so I do this right.


Can I be blunt? I don't know how long you waited for this pup or how much you paid for it or how much you have already spent on supplies and gear and at the Vet, but you are playing with fire learning on the job with an animal this age.

Sorry for telling it like it is. If you are **** bent on feeding raw get a complete formula, don't switch around and don't take ad hoc advise from the internet. Canned pumpkin, Vitamin C, Herbs, etc. It was horrifying to see someone recommend garlic for heartworm prevention.

It is important that the pup eats and assimilates without drama.


----------



## Railmancf (May 24, 2011)

sable123 said:


> Can I be blunt? I don't know how long you waited for this pup or how much you paid for it or how much you have already spent on supplies and gear and at the Vet, but you are playing with fire learning on the job with an animal this age.
> 
> Sorry for telling it like it is. If you are **** bent on feeding raw get a complete formula, don't switch around and don't take ad hoc advise from the internet. Canned pumpkin, Vitamin C, Herbs, etc. It was horrifying to see someone recommend garlic for heartworm prevention.
> 
> It is important that the pup eats and assimilates without drama.


All opinions are welcome with me. Thanks!

I hope I did not give the wrong impression here. I did not start on a raw diet yet. I simply gave Addi a chicken neck in addition to her kibble. I wanted to see if she would even eat the raw chicken before I jumped into doing all the research and buying all the proper foods. Same with the sardines. I was a little nervous that she had that kind of reaction to the chicken and the Sardines, Which were fed a few days apart from one another. I figure why waste time on actually learning the diet if she was never going to be on it. From what i have read, I too believe that unless some one takes the time to do the proper research and feed the proper diet it is not in the best interest of the animal to be on such a diet.


----------

